# Posting Images



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Can some kind person give me a quick 'how to' post images. I have done a search but the only links I found weren't working.

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you tried this

PG's hints and tips thread


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks - sorry for the poor photo. I WILL improve.

I love whne things turn out to be easy!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Lovely watch.














Good photo as well.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Thanks - sorry for the poor photo. I WILL improve.
> 
> I love whne things turn out to be easy!


Tell that to Jaslf!!!!









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...=23194&st=0


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well that was easy and what a watch to post


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the mention jase - im now being used as an example cool.

ive given up on the photos .for now anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

wick ed:tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> wick ed:tongue2:


eh?


----------

